# A bit of an odd question...



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone gotten body mods to look more like an animal/your fursona? I may be getting a tattoo of a caracal, but not more than that.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 8, 2009)

I wanna get leopard prints on my shoulders 0...o;


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> I wanna get leopard prints on my shoulders 0...o;


That would look quite interesting I think.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 8, 2009)

I think so.. Placebo was all over that shit though.


----------



## Suirad (Mar 8, 2009)

My friend got paw tattoos on his palms.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2009)

Suirad said:


> My friend got paw tattoos on his palms.


I'd much rather get them on my feet. I don't want to stand out _that _much.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 8, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> That would look quite interesting I think.



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chiroookami/ has done this.  Check her out!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chiroookami/ has done this.  Check her out!


That is pretty cool.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2009)

Thinking of getting a tattoo at the bottom of my spine that would show a cut off spinal end of a tail.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 8, 2009)

I just want to get a animals paw print.. not on my foot or anything...


----------



## Aurali (Mar 8, 2009)

umm.. what?


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

DO YOU MEAN LIKE THIS FELLOW HERE BECAUSE PERSONALLY I FEAR THIS MAY BE A BIT EXTREME :V .


----------



## Sam (Mar 8, 2009)

WTF!!!! 0.o;


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> WTF!!!! 0.o;



HE'S A TIGER CAN'T YOU TELL :V ?

HONESTLY I THINK THIS GUY'S PRETTY RAD HE HAS EXTREME SURGICAL BODY MOD AND DOESN'T AFRAID OF ANYTHING :V .


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> DO YOU MEAN LIKE THIS FELLOW HERE BECAUSE PERSONALLY I FEAR THIS MAY BE A BIT EXTREME :V .



I met the guy, he's pretty cool. He was just at MFF 2008. |D


----------



## pheonix (Mar 8, 2009)

No I have not gotten any body mods or tattoos to look more like my fursona nor will I ever do so.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 8, 2009)

how could one make themselves look like an anorexic weasel? really?

i mean, i carry myself kinda weaselly, and i'm gonna do my hair pink and blue like his, but really...there's only so much one can do.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 9, 2009)

Suirad said:


> My friend got paw tattoos on his palms.



I've been wanting to do that _forever_, but the tattoo artists I've asked said it was a bad idea. How'd his turn out? Did they fade away?


----------



## BlackRat (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't done anything like that, and don't plan to. Just seems damaging IMO. 
Also, that guy scares me...but good for him, doing what he aspired to without being concerned with public opinion.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Mar 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> I wanna get leopard prints on my shoulders 0...o;


Me too!
I've always admired them on other people


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 9, 2009)

I think if my mate ever leaves me, im gonna go ahead and get some surgery done.  wiskers ears find a way to make my facial fur grow more.  

Getting tired of the human BS scene.


----------



## Russ (Mar 9, 2009)

I may get an animal tatoo sometime in the future but no body mod to actually make me look like one. Maybe just an animal or something like a paw or claws or something. 

I also have some non-animal/non-furry tatoo ideas I have been playing around with but haven't done it so far. I still seem to be looking for a particular pattern.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 9, 2009)

i wanna get a paw print tattoo on my right leg =3


----------



## Shino (Mar 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> I wanna get leopard prints on my shoulders 0...o;


 
Somehow, I'm forcibly reminded of the spots on a trill. (Any other Trekkies here?)


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> Somehow, I'm forcibly reminded of the spots on a trill. (Any other Trekkies here?)



My mom made me watch Star Trek with her when I was younger, so I know what you're talking about. 
Trills are pretty cool. c:


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

All I have is a tat of my spirit animal in the small of my back, a nose ring, and a tongue ring.

I plan on getting:
A tat of a paw print on my hip.
and
A tat of 4 or 5 kittens playing with each others tail circling my right ankle.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 9, 2009)

The only body "mod" I have is my collar... and that isn't even a mod. It's an add-on.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 9, 2009)

I do plan to get a pawprint on the back of my shoulder. But no more then that.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't need any body mods for now, let's see if I'll change my mind or not. X3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've been wanting to do that _forever_, but the tattoo artists I've asked said it was a bad idea. How'd his turn out? Did they fade away?


I've heard that palm tats hurt like hell D:

Hyena tattoo for me. Maybe with antlers. And something silly. Like a business suit. :3


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a tattoo, but not sure what kind. Plus, I'm slightly freaked by needles. X_X

Also, the second most extreme body mod. ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

StalkingCat (is that it?) along with that guy....insane. @.@


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> StalkingCat (is that it?) along with that guy....insane. @.@


 
I wonder if their furries or if they think we're all sick fucks...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I wonder if their furries or if they think we're all sick fucks...


StalkingCat says he's tr00 furr13 because he doesn't need a fursuit. Or some crap like that.

He scares me.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 9, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo, but not sure what kind. Plus, I'm slightly freaked by needles. X_X
> 
> Also, the second most extreme body mod. ^_^



this rather is freaky.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> this rather is freaky.


 
I've seen him on TV before...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never really considered body modification (the two extremes shown here don't look like animals, they look like psychos). I mean, as so many threads here ask, if I could be an anthro somehow, I think it'd be cool. But not exactly a realistic goal.

I do want to get a few tattoos. I want an aboriginal style kangaroo tattoo on my back across my shoulders some day, and a cougar tattoo of some sort. I haven't really designed the cougar one, and it'll probably be awhile before I get either, since they'll be a fairly decent size. I also want the kangaroo from the label of Yellow Tail.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Um, I wouldn't want any mods like those pics... 
I want some tattoos but nothing that visable XD.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 9, 2009)

You mean you've never seen lizard man?
http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg233/poiongirl1333/?action=view&current=lizardman.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a tribal tattoo of a bat on my collar.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2009)

FIRST KANGAROO FURRY WHO GETS THEIR BALLS SURGICALLY RELOCATED IS GETTING PUNCHED IN THE SACK SWEAR TO GOD >:[ .


----------



## Nargle (Mar 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I've heard that palm tats hurt like hell D:



Well, I'm a toughy >=3 I just don't want it to be messed up or fade away, though =C

BTW, the future paw tattoos on my palms won't represent Furry, but instead, will represent my love for dogs and my involvement in the dog fancy n.n I want to get them after I get my first Corgi, so I can make a print of her paw and get THAT paw tattooed on my hand =D

Also relevant.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm eventually gonna get a tattoo on my arm of a hand with a paw print inside it with tribal designs around it.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 11, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Well, I'm a toughy >=3 I just don't want it to be messed up or fade away, though =C
> 
> BTW, the future paw tattoos on my palms won't represent Furry, but instead, will represent my love for dogs and my involvement in the dog fancy n.n I want to get them after I get my first Corgi, so I can make a print of her paw and get THAT paw tattooed on my hand =D
> 
> Also relevant.


 

I was going to get the kanji for "raccoon" tattoed on the inside of my fingers for my mate and the tattoo artist said I shouldn't because it'll fade. He showed me his, which looked like complete shit. But he's a fat dude who holds a tattoo gun all day.

But, on the other hand, I've seen some tattoos in weird places that have lasted pretty vivid (my friends inside lip tattoo is perfect though it's been years since he got it), so I think it really depends on your skins ability to hold the ink and just how rough you are with your hands. You'll obviosly lose some colour because of how much of a high tension area your hands are.

You could always learn to tattoo and keep retouching them if they fade, or just make friends with your tattoo artist and convince him to retouch for free or at a discounted price. The guy I saw said the first touch-up would be free, but he'd charge regular price after that, so, fuck that guy. =] Think carefully about tattoos though, give your ideas at least a year of thought, and hopefully more. Especially ones that can't be hidden easily.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> FIRST KANGAROO FURRY WHO GETS THEIR BALLS SURGICALLY RELOCATED IS GETTING PUNCHED IN THE SACK SWEAR TO GOD >:[ .


 
I've seen a pic of this, it wasn't surgical though, it was actually just a dude stretching a transscrotal piercing to where he could shove his dong through it. You can look it up on the BMEzine wiki. I don't think the guys a furry though, though it's weird enough he might be.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 11, 2009)

I plan to buy a tatoo, but, Lackof confidence in those who makes it


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> this rather is freaky.



The Lizardman does it for freakshow purposes and makes good money from it.
Lizardman is not a furry, otherkin, Or therian...just a guy who runs with a freakshow.
Staking cat does it because he is a tiger trapped in a hyooman's body.

The most I would get is a couple of tattoos, not anything extensive.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 11, 2009)

No.
I want a respectable career, dammit.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2009)

If I live an absurdly long time, I'd like to download my mind into the body an an android dragon.  But, given the sheer computational power of the human brain, it'll be between 40-60 years before we can even build a computer that comes close to matching the horsepower of the computer in our head.  (And possibly much more; we keep underestimating what the human brain is really able to do.)

Once that happens, expect intense ethical debates about whether or not we should build human-level AI.  To be clear: we will build it.  The demand is there... and where there is demand, there always appears a supplier to meet it... even if it's illegal or unethical.  But the debate will slow things down, so toss on anther 10-20 years at best.

Then you have the robotics challenges.  How would you power an android?  What legal standards must be met for an intelligent robot to be certified to be in society?  Would it even be legal to create a dragon android?  Maybe these will be solved by then.  Maybe they won't.  So add 0-10 years.

Then the issue of downloading the human mind into a machine.  This may not even be possible!  Time estimate: Unknown, but I'll bet it'll take far longer than the legal challenges to building androids.  So I'll say 20-infinity.

So, added all up, the most optimistic estimate would be 70 years from now, with a giant unknown that's a critical roadblock.  I'm 35 now.  So that means, at best, I might have a chance if I live to be 105.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 11, 2009)

There's no odd questions; just odd people.

I want to get a tattoo, but have not yet been able to self-justify the cost.

Z


----------



## Nargle (Mar 11, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> I was going to get the kanji for "raccoon" tattoed on the inside of my fingers for my mate and the tattoo artist said I shouldn't because it'll fade. He showed me his, which looked like complete shit. But he's a fat dude who holds a tattoo gun all day.
> 
> But, on the other hand, I've seen some tattoos in weird places that have lasted pretty vivid (my friends inside lip tattoo is perfect though it's been years since he got it), so I think it really depends on your skins ability to hold the ink and just how rough you are with your hands. You'll obviosly lose some colour because of how much of a high tension area your hands are.
> 
> You could always learn to tattoo and keep retouching them if they fade, or just make friends with your tattoo artist and convince him to retouch for free or at a discounted price. The guy I saw said the first touch-up would be free, but he'd charge regular price after that, so, fuck that guy. =] Think carefully about tattoos though, give your ideas at least a year of thought, and hopefully more. Especially ones that can't be hidden easily.



Well, my hands are very lady-like and callous free, and I plan on having a career in Animation where I'll be holding a pencil or a tablet pen, so you think that might up my chances of keeping the ink in my skin? XD Also, I have hands that are very flat and lack squishiness, so I assume they'd be easy to tattoo, and I just want small, simple, black paw prints in the center of my palms, so fading isn't a HUGE issue, its not like there's any intricate celtic knots or textured fur that I want to keep visible, all I care about is that it doesn't go away completely, or ending up looking dumb like a charcoal smudge =C


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

If it were realistically feasible and if I didn't plan to ever do art/write things again, I've always wanted hands similar in appearance to Kathoga paws (if anyone's read the book/seen the movie The Relic.)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 12, 2009)

I want to get a tattoo of a paw on my shoulder, along with a MIDI port somewhere.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh cool can I get a headjack so I can dive the net whenever I want? I think that would be killer. Give me some laser-scoped nightvision eyes too.

Oh wait this is about shaving your teeth and fingernails to a point to look retarded. I'll be elsewhere, not doing that.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Oh cool can I get a headjack so I can dive the net whenever I want? I think that would be killer. Give me some laser-scoped nightvision eyes too.
> 
> Oh wait this is about shaving your teeth and fingernails to a point to look retarded. I'll be elsewhere, not doing that.



Oh night vision would be badass =O


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 12, 2009)

I want an eye patch 

Z


----------



## Hubcap (Mar 12, 2009)

I've always wanted a pawprint tattoo somewhere on my body, probably wouldn't go through it if i had the opportunity though, more like one of those "what if" scenarios for me.


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 13, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> I was going to get the kanji for "raccoon" tattoed on the inside of my fingers for my mate and the tattoo artist said I shouldn't because it'll fade. He showed me his, which looked like complete shit. But he's a fat dude who holds a tattoo gun all day.
> 
> But, on the other hand, I've seen some tattoos in weird places that have lasted pretty vivid (my friends inside lip tattoo is perfect though it's been years since he got it), so I think it really depends on your skins ability to hold the ink and just how rough you are with your hands. You'll obviosly lose some colour because of how much of a high tension area your hands are.
> 
> You could always learn to tattoo and keep retouching them if they fade, or just make friends with your tattoo artist and convince him to retouch for free or at a discounted price. The guy I saw said the first touch-up would be free, but he'd charge regular price after that, so, fuck that guy. =] Think carefully about tattoos though, give your ideas at least a year of thought, and hopefully more. Especially ones that can't be hidden easily.




jesse james did it, and every show ive seen him in the "pay up sucker" on his hand still looks fine


----------

